# New to Web site, old with Ibs



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello, I am new to this web site. a friend had recently told me of this web site. He said that ppl and the info on the web site would help me with IBS and how i can deal with it easier so i can have more control over my life. i was diagnosed with ibs 2 years ago, it still affects me in very bad ways, it has gotten better a small percentage But i am just wondering if there is anything i could do to help it. I take Imodium Advanced, it helps with the cramps right away when i take the pills, but last school year i took a pill every morning. Im trying to stay off of it and trying to find out how to stay off pills. My diet is easy, i eat salads, fruit. But i cannot eat breakfist. i eat lunch and dinner. but breaskfist makes it worse. I do sports.. but the sports put even more stress on me then i should have. I wrestle, any if any 1 wrestle's they know when its like. Well, if any 1 could help me out that would be the best, Thanks alot


----------



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

oh yeah, 1 more thing... any 1 going to see THEHULK!!!!????

















































these things are so frikin cool... lol


----------

